# Mario Gotze



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

Che forte!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Se gli diamo Boateng è una decina di mln voi dite che ci cascano???


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2012)

Bel bel bel bel giocatore.


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se gli diamo Boateng è una decina di mln voi dite che ci cascano???



Non sarebbe malvagia come idea (per loro) !


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe malvagia come idea (per loro) !



Per me Boateng vale giusto lo zebedeo destro di Gotze.Quindi il Milan farebbe il colpo del decennio!


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me Boateng vale giusto lo zebedeo destro di Gotze.Quindi il Milan farebbe il colpo del decennio!



Figurati, a me Boateng comincia a star sulle sfere.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Fenomeno, si sa.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Figurati, a me Boateng comincia a star sulle sfere.



Diciamo che ha scassato gli ammennicoli un po' a tutti!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2012)

Figuratevi se l'antennista lo conosce


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sembra fuori dalla nostra portata


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)















_Queste sono palle,sig. Schweini_


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

bhè anche io con quella tipa avrei avuto quel tipo di problemi


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se gli diamo Boateng è una decina di mln voi dite che ci cascano???



Ma magari!


----------



## Shallappalla (7 Ottobre 2012)

Mario Goatse


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

da quando è arrivato Reus comunque non è più così indispensabile per il BVB, che lo ha lasciato anche in panchina prefendogli l'ex Gladbach

comunque è molto molto forte


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Febbraio 2013)

top. prenderlo sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## 4312 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> da quando è arrivato Reus comunque non è più così indispensabile per il BVB, che lo ha lasciato anche in panchina prefendogli l'ex Gladbach
> 
> comunque è molto molto forte


Sono entrambi titolari, Reus è andato a sostituire Kagawa ( anche se il posto di trequartista ora è di Goetze, mentre Reus gioca come trequartista esterno almeno di base, poi svaria su tutto il fronte).


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Fenomeno.Ieri ha dato spettacolo.


----------



## Tobi (14 Febbraio 2013)

come ha giocato ieri il borussia? secondo voi può battere i gobbi?


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> come ha giocato ieri il borussia? secondo voi può battere i gobbi?



Il BVB può battere qualsiasi squadra,ma non credo sia pronta per vincere la coppa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il BVB può battere qualsiasi squadra,ma non credo sia pronta per vincere la coppa.


Descrizione della Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Descrizione della Juve.



Infatti sono simili,hanno grande qualità,difesa forte(ieri al BVB mancava Subotic),solo che i giallo-neri hanno Lewa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono simili,hanno grande qualità,difesa forte(ieri al BVB mancava Subotic),*anche i giallo-neri hanno Lewa*.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Avevo sbagliato a postare.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avevo sbagliato a postare.....


Ah, peccato...  pensavo fosse una finezza.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, peccato...  pensavo fosse una finezza.



Non credo di essermi già rinco,ma può essere che talvolta uno possa partorire qualche perla senza senso....


----------



## 4312 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il Dortmund è una grande squadra con un allenatore fenomenale, ma ha un grosso handicap, la rosa eccessivamente corta ( gli 11 titolari soliti + Bender, Groskreutz, scritto malamente, e Felipe Santana, il resto dei panchinari sono 17enni con ovvi limiti).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono simili,hanno grande qualità,difesa forte(ieri al BVB mancava Subotic),solo che i giallo-neri hanno Lewa.


La difesa del Dortmund, se ci atteniamo alle qualità, è anche meglio di quella della Juventus, che, però, ha dalla sua giocatori più esperti, quindi meno incline all'errore. La Juventus è più forte anche in mezzo al campo, dalla trequarti in su il Dortmund è superiore. La Juve d'altra parte ha giocatori più esperti ed una rosa più lunga, vantaggio non da trascurare. Infine, Buffon è meglio di Weidenfeller.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo di essermi già rinco,ma può essere che talvolta uno possa partorire qualche perla senza senso....


Eh no... finezza in che senso: dal momento che Lewa è uno dei bomber accostati alla Juve, pensavo che li prendessi in giro dicendo che *anche* il Borussia ne avesse uno, avendolo acquistato chiaramente la Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no... finezza in che senso: dal momento che Lewa è uno dei bomber accostati alla Juve, pensavo che li prendessi in giro dicendo che *anche* il Borussia ne avesse uno, avendolo acquistato chiaramente la Juve.



Mizziga,hai pensato che potessi intendere sta roba???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mizziga,hai pensato che potessi intendere sta roba???


Eh...


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il Borussia non credo proprio sia pronto per vincere questa coppa, è una squadra molto giovane e questo a determinati livelli si paga. Quando arrivano le partite che contano te le fanno vincere i giocatori esperti, abituati a certi palcoscenici. In questa fase finale quando beccheranno la big vanno a casa. 

Detti questo è una gran bella squadra.


----------



## Heaven (5 Luglio 2015)

Scontento in casa bayern.. Ci butterei 40mln senza pensarci 

Peccato che per lui minimo serve la Champions diretta


----------

